# T-Home Entertain und WoW?



## schmalhans (1. März 2010)

Hallo Freunde der leichten Abendunterhaltung,

folgende Ausgangssituation zu meiner gleich folgenden Frage:
Ich habe mein DSL aktuell bei 1&1 und den Telefonanschluss bei der Telekom. Nun möcht ich das endlich mal vereinen um auch kosten zu sparen.
Ich habe mich bei der Telekom mal umgesehen und finde das T-Home Entertain Zeugs sehr interessant. Jetzt hab ich auch schon mal mit nem Kundenberater telefoniert
und mich n bissl informiert. Meine Bedenken sind, dass wenn meine Freundin über T-Home Entertain fern sieht und ich gleichzeitig zocken möchte, dass das nicht möglich ist
aufgrund der Bandbreite die T-Home zieht. Bei mir wären VDSL25 möglich laut Kundenberater. Ich hab natürlich die Frage auch an den Kundenberater gestellt, aber technisch
unbelesen wie die Jungs da halt ma so sind kam nur ein "Klar, sie können alles machen" - aber ich bin mir sicher er hatte nich die geringste Ahnung wovon ich redete.

Hat wer von euch Erfahrungen mit T-Home Enterain und WoW?

Alles was ich bei Google gefunden hab, stammt aus dem Jahr 2008. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für eure Infos.

Gruß
schmal


----------



## Winipek (1. März 2010)

Ich hab Entertain schon seit ca. 2 Jahren und WoW läuft genauso gut oder besch...wie zuvor auch.
Wie gut es läuft liegt an den Pc´s bei uns in der Familie.


----------



## schmalhans (1. März 2010)

ah ok,
mit was für ner bandbreite hast du t-home entertain? und wie hoch is dein ping, wenn jemand fern sieht während du zoggst?


----------



## Winipek (1. März 2010)

Also bei mir läuft es unter DSL 16plus und die Fps liegen so um 30-60 und ändern sich auch nicht, wenn der Fernseher läuft . Mcht sich auch nüscht bemerkbar, wenn alle drei PC und der Fernseher ( die Mediabox) aktiv sind.


----------



## Tikume (1. März 2010)

FPS haben auch nichts mit der DSL Verbindung zu tuen.


----------



## poTTo (1. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> FPS haben auch nichts mit der DSL Verbindung zu tuen.




jop, dein PING ist da entscheident. FPS ist CPU und Grafikkarte. 

mal was aus eigener Erfahrnug. hab ne 16Mibt leitung, und wenn die zum Downloaden genutzt wird und gleichzeitig 2 Leute (meine Freundin und ich) in WoW Online sind, gibts es keine Pingeinbußen.

Also das Entertain und Wow läuft schon.


----------



## schmalhans (2. März 2010)

/push um noch ein paar Erfahrungen zu hören. 
Danke nochmals!


----------



## Arland (2. März 2010)

Moin,

wir haben schon eine ganze weil VDSL mit Entertain, zwar VDSL 50 aber dafür laufen auch im schlimmsten Fall 3 Programme gleichzeitig. Ich kann zwar nichts über WoW erzählen aber bei anderen MMOs und auch bei FPS Spielen hat sich nichts am Ping verändert. 
Manchmal merkt man beim runterladen von irgendwas, dass noch andere an der Leitung zerren, aber die Downloadgeschwindigkeit tut ja beim MMO spielen nicht großartig was zur Sache.

Ein SD Stream (Programm) brauch etwa 3Mbit/s ein HD Stream um die 5 Mbit/s, also ist da noch reichlich Platz was die Bandbreite angeht.


----------



## poTTo (2. März 2010)

und wenn der Router Traffic-Chaping fähigkeiten besitzt, dann regelt der Router schon automatisch die Bandbreite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmalhans (3. März 2010)

na das klingt ja alles sehr gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habt ihr probleme mit disconnects oder läuft das alles soweit stabil?


----------



## Arland (3. März 2010)

Nachdem es nach einem Jahr K( r)ampf endlich geschaltet wurde (bezahlt hab ich schon vorher dafür ^^) läuft alles wunderbar.


----------



## schmalhans (3. März 2010)

ah ok, scheint ja wohl wirklich gut zu laufen. das beruhigt mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt muss ich mich nur noch n bissl über das entertain zeugs informieren. ob das tv archiv zb. kostenlos ist etc.

vielen dank für die vielen und hilfreichen antworten!


----------



## Dagonzo (3. März 2010)

Arland schrieb:


> Ein SD Stream (Programm) brauch etwa 3Mbit/s ein HD Stream um die 5 Mbit/s, also ist da noch reichlich Platz was die Bandbreite angeht.


Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Mit VDSL 50 (habe ich selber schon seit über zwei Jahre) garantiert dir die Telekom, dass man zwei HD-Kanäle damit gleichzeitig schauen kann. Nach deinen Angaben könnte man 7 - 10 HD-Kanäle gleichzeitig schauen, was natürlich Quatsch ist. Ein HD-Kanal verbraucht 16-18Mbit/s, deswegen garantieren sie halt auch nur zwei HD-Kanäle. Ein SD-Kanal verbraucht 4-6 Mbit/s je nach dem wie es eingespeist wird.

@TE

Beim spielen von WoW hatte es nie Probleme gemacht. Selbst bei Städteraids nicht, was ja bekanntlich noch mehr Bandbreite verbraucht als eine 25er Ini. Wenn mal die Verbindung unterbrach, war eher ein Addon daran Schuld. Pingzeiten liegen meist so um 70-110ms, manchmal auch besser. Ist halt auch sehr stark vom Server und den Providern von Blizzard abhängig. Den besten Ping gibt es nur bei QSC ist aber leider auch der teuerste Anbieter. Den hatte ich mal sechs Jahre lang und war einfach absolute Spitzenklasse (Ping 30 - 45ms)
Man kann eigentlich bedenkenlos zugreifen, sofern man bereit ist das Geld dafür zu zahlen.


----------



## schmalhans (8. März 2010)

hallo dagonzo,
danke für die gute erklärung und den kleinen erfahrungsbericht. naja, das geld dafür bin ich eigentlich schon bereit zu zahlen, da ich ja telefonanschluss bei telekom (~20€) und dsl bei 1&1 (~30€) habe und somit nich wirklich mehr kosten auf mich zukommen.

nochmals herzlichen dank an alle!!!

gruß
schmal


----------

